# Higgins Flightliner restoration



## Autocycle38 (Dec 31, 2010)

Starting on a higgins flightliner I recently picked up. Unfortunately a lot of the chrome is in bad shape and it needs a repaint. Still missing the original seat and pedals if anybody's got those. Otherwise its complete and the metal under the chrome and paint isn't in bad shape. I live right near a chrome shop so I'm gonna try to work out a deal with them to do all the buffing and labor myself. The original chrome plate on these things is just not the best of quality. If anybody makes decals I might also need a couple decals. The ones that go on either side of the fork. I'll upload some pics soon.

-Tom


----------



## brandon9233 (Jan 21, 2011)

SOunds like me!  I just picked up a mid-50's(?) Flightliner.  it's complete, even original tires, and unrestored. 
The paint is shot and the chrome needs redone.  Any info or tips would be appreciated.
It's always better to learn from someone else's mistakes...


----------



## Heledir (Jan 31, 2011)

I would argue your paint being shot. From the pics it looks like it's in decent shape. It's only original once, so if you can clean it up a bit I would say leave it.


----------



## Sulley (Feb 19, 2011)

I am also restoring a 59 Higgins Flightliner, i have this company making a chain guard decal for me, not origianil but close.  Sulley

http://doityourselflettering.com/create/?LoadDesign=204150&Conf=839662


----------



## Sulley (Mar 16, 2011)

I finished up my bike today, its my first try at restoring one, i am just using it as a rider.  Sulley





this is what i started with, i have been told its a 1960 Flightliner.


----------



## ZZ3Malibu (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice Job Sulley, Like to see what it would look like in sunlight!!!!!


----------



## Sulley (Mar 17, 2011)

Your in luck, we just happin to have sunshine today here in NY, i will take some pictures out side.  Sulley


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 17, 2011)

Beautiful job! Fyi for FL lovers, it was introduced in 1958, and changed from the original swept v chainguard to the smooth chrome and white guard for 1960 and later.


----------



## Sulley (Mar 17, 2011)

60 it is, thanks, i did pick up a chain guard that is different from mine and it had red Flightliner lettering with a wing of some sort above it.  Sulley


----------



## Sulley (Mar 17, 2011)

One more thing, the springer front end like on mine and the other one in this thread, were they an option or certine years, sorry for all the questions im am very new to this. Thanks again.  Sulley


----------



## MartyW (Mar 17, 2011)

Great job ! That looks like it will make a sweet rider!


----------



## HARPO (Mar 22, 2011)

LOVE those before and after shots! Beautiful job. Give yourself a pat on the back and go for a ride!

fred


----------



## Randy J. (Apr 7, 2011)

I found this one a few years ago on eBay.  It has the 2-speed hub which is a nice bonus.  After I took off some aftermarket junk a good clean-up brought it back pretty well.  I went through it and cleaned & repacked the hubs, etc but the chain is original.  After a few miles I did have to replace the sportier original pedals with some temporary but sturdy black rubber types 'till I come across the proper  replacements.  - Randy


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Apr 10, 2011)

I believe the higgins flightliner were the best looking middleweight bicycle ever made,They are all something to be proud of.


----------



## Randy J. (Apr 18, 2011)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> I believe the higgins flightliner were the best looking middleweight bicycle ever made,They are all something to be proud of.




I have to agree, Gene.  I had my share of Western Flyers and other sporty-red models that were so hot in the 60s, but I never forgot that Flightliner.  Decades later, I never thought I'd see another one ...but then along comes the internet and the rest is history.


----------

